# Selling cork bark! Anyone interested?



## jdaisy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am selling some cork bark and was wondering whether anybody was interested. I have various different shapes and sizes, curved and flat. If anybody is interested please send me an email to [email protected] 

From there i can forward you pictures and prices. Thank you for reading.

Jordan


----------



## morphy234 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi jordan
i am looking for some flat peice's to use as a background could you let me know what sizes you have?


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

I could use a long piece about 3ft long. Could you let me know how much you would want?


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

i too would like a piece or 2 about 3ft long, do you have any? thanks


----------

